# Post pictures of Lotus style lights installed



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a job pending, Hack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I carry a sample with me in the van. I also have one I put a cord on if they want to see it illuminated. I sometimes use it as a corded trouble light (an idea that you laughed at).


----------

